# Tme elapse pics of my Low tech-non co2 planted tank



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice first post! I like your tank.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice... but may i suggest some... more true foreground plants to the tank like dwarf hairgrass or glosso that kinda thing... but i like how it seems to have a nice balance to it... is this your first planted tank, i would be cool if you made a journal out of this.

P.S. could you repost pics 6 and 8 they wont load for some reason. and im serious about the journal thing you could do a rescape or somethin... but its your tank.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice aquarium! What is it stocked with? I wish my plants grew that fast .


----------



## mofaidz (Dec 22, 2008)

*Lot of plants*

Stock the aquarium with lot of plants and do not use bubble oxygen for your fish, then it will grow faster, with non co2 you need to do this method. At my place, I can't find dwarf hair grass and gloso, so I just kept cryptacrone green wendti for my foreground. I always keep maintenence for my aquarium with changes water everyweek and take out the brown leaf, so the plant will keep healthy. I start on the lamp from 8 am until 8 pm, for over 3 month I still don't have problem will the algae.


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

mofaidz said:


> Stock the aquarium with lot of plants and do not use bubble oxygen for your fish, then it will grow faster, with non co2 you need to do this method. At my place, I can't find dwarf hair grass and gloso, so I just kept cryptacrone green wendti for my foreground. I always keep maintenence for my aquarium with changes water everyweek and take out the brown leaf, so the plant will keep healthy. I start on the lamp from 8 am until 8 pm, for over 3 month I still don't have problem will the algae.


So with a planted tank you don't need an airstone?


----------



## mofaidz (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hanging filter*

I used hanging filter for my planted tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Would it be possible to get a closeup of some of the plants in your tank? I like the layout very much.


----------

